# Hitachi/Tankaka Pole Saw Attachment



## Okie294life (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m considering purchasing one of these attachments, but I’m curious if they are any good? Has anyone ever tried the split boom attachments for pole saw on anything? The unit I’m looking at is 56” not sure that’s good enough...never run a pole saw.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 1, 2020)

It's not real long. I have a split boom Tanaka trimmer, and the shaft is a lot less substantial than my Echo pole saw. Where are you finding attachments for the Tanaka system? I'd like to get a hedge trimmer that fits mine, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 1, 2020)

I just keep prowling online, they come up periodically on ebay as unboxed items, I was looking for that hedge trimmer for a while but it’s like 200$ And I could never find a deal on one. I opted to just buy a Tanaka hedge trimmer for around the same price, and it’s a good one no regrets there yet. I have the tiller and the edger, looking to get the brush cutter kit for it at some point around 40$


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 1, 2020)

Okie294life said:


> I just keep prowling online, they come up periodically on ebay as unboxed items, I was looking for that hedge trimmer for a while but it’s like 200$ And I could never find a deal on one. I opted to just buy a Tanaka hedge trimmer for around the same price, and it’s a good one no regrets there yet. I have the tiller and the edger, looking to get the brush cutter kit for it at some point around 40$


One tip is to search for hitachi attachments, they are the same.


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 4, 2020)

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...Q_D_UuxQ,prmr:1,pid:12420057832844927871,cs:1


Got the pole saw coming..may want to check the link above, not terribly expensive if you have to trim up high. I just cut everything down where I could reach it


----------

